

Food trucks "Have an evolutionary advantage" over restaurants - Dylanlacey
http://pandodaily.com/2012/12/07/damn-the-protectionists-i-want-more-food-trucks/

======
zoowar
The best part of food trucks is that they undermine commercial real estate. I
don't want to see restaurants go away. They form the backbone of community and
produce more jobs than food trucks.

Food trucks are like locus disrupting the community as they eat the restaurant
out of revenue. I would prefer to see food trucks as commandos, entering under
served communities to build a bulkhead for restaurants and community.

~~~
mcs
Oh, then you'll hate the mobile wal-mart.

~~~
zoowar
Walmart is doing a fine job of gutting communities and labor rights without
mobile locations.

I saw a mobile xmess tree farm at my local coffee shop on Sunday.

